# Whsperz' Gear



## Whsperz (Apr 27, 2010)

Sony Grand Wega 55 LCD Rear Projection
Pioneer VSX-1019AH A/V Receiver
Zotac MAG Intel Atom N330 (XBMC)
Norco 4020 4U Server with 40Tbs of HD space
Nintendo Wii
Microsoft XBOX360 Elite
Sony Playstation 3
Phillips Blu-Ray Player
Polk Audio CSI A6 Center Channel Speaker
Polk Audio RTI A9 Floorstanding Front Speakers
Polk Audio RM8 Wide-Dispersion​ Array Rear and Mid Satellite Speakers
Polk Audio PSW10 10-Inch Monitor Series Powered Subwoofer

Logitech diNovo Mini (XBMC Remote)


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice setup Whsperz. What do you like most about your system?

matteo


----------



## Whsperz (Apr 27, 2010)

Matteo said:


> Nice setup Whsperz. What do you like most about your system?
> 
> matteo


Thanks for the compliments. 

I am really enjoying the Polk speakers. They are just as good as most of the reviews I read before purchasing. The Pioneer receiver is really nice, however with the new HDMI 1.4 standard, I am already looking at upgrading it. The XBMC with 40Tbs of storage is a huge hit. In fact, my wife has agreed to get rid of cable TV service entirely (she's going to miss FOOD network) as well as our phone to save on the money spent on it... close to $150/month in Alaska. The money that is saved from that will turn into a new TV that supports 3D and the new HDMI 1.4 standard as well.

The thing that I like the most, as my family would agree is the XBMC (which has now grown into a 4 XBMC network). The kids have their own as well as a linux workstation for homework. So if they get tired of watching the TV series or movies we want to watch, they can watch what they are limited to, by permissions, or Hulu streams to them. Having spent the time to convert all of our Disney movies over to MKVs, they stream them to their workstation so Mommy and Daddy can watch the movies they aren't allowed to watch. 

To answer the question you didn't ask... What do I dislike the most about my system? The answer there is the same as the one I like the most. Now that I have given the family the power to watch anything streaming to them. I have less time to play on the XBOX


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

How do you like your polks? been curious for awhile, thinking about them for the other room in the house


----------



## Whsperz (Apr 27, 2010)

I do like my Polks, although I may be in the market for something more. It looks like I am getting rid of my Pioneer receiver to go with an Onkyo receiver that supports 1.4 HDMI. Just bought a new TV.. UN55C8000 55" Samsung LED 3D 240hz w/ matching Samsung 3D Blu-Ray player. Just waiting for the barge to get here with it!


----------



## Whsperz (Apr 27, 2010)

I ended up replacing my Pioneer receiver with an Onkyo TX-NR1008 9.2-Channel Network Home Theater Receiver. Replaced all my HDMI cables with Mediabridge 1.4a HDMI cables (really not too expensive and great quality for the price). I reserve a couple of weeks playing with Onkyo before giving my opinion of it. Initial impression is great right now.


----------



## Whsperz (Apr 27, 2010)

On another note, for those that come across this because of the TV. For the first hour, I absolutely despised the Samsung LED TV. All my videos would be blurred when a lot of motion was across. It seems that Samsung leaves "Motion Blur" setting enabled by default on the TV. Turning this off, made me fall in love with the TV. In fact, I find it difficult to look at most computer monitors and other TVs. They are way too dim for my tastes!


----------

